# Not necessary overclocking but in a sense yes..



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Guys/Gals,

I have a few questions about overclocking.

Can you overclock a laptop?
Whats the best graphics card I can currently buy/upgrade my laptop with?
I have a 6gb Memory should I go to 8gbs or does it really not concern overclocking? What Can i do to increase my performance on this laptop without breaking it lol...


Thanks All!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Well what laptop do you have?

OCing on a laptop is ill advised given it very limited cooling capabilities.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there is no need for more than 4GB RAM.

No point in overclocking a laptop since they can overheat just by putting them on your knees so overclocking wont help. The only way I would suggest is maintaining the performance of your laptop by regularly cleaning out temporary files, defragging the hard drive and compressing files.


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

it's a Sony Vaio F Series

Core i.7 / Win7 Ultimate / 6GB Memory / 1.7Ghz (8 Cores)


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Why would you want to OC this laptop. Shouldnt be much it can not do.


----------

